# Need a little advice



## Smkryng (Nov 18, 2018)

A family friend that had a hog butchered dropped of a bunch of meat and I just realized that either by accident or design, the bacon that he sent is already sliced but hasn’t been cured. I’m wondering if curing in pops brine would be an option now, or if we’re just sol. Thoughts?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't see why it would not work...it just seems an awful lot of handling of all those slices.


----------



## Smkryng (Nov 18, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> I don't see why it would not work...it just seems an awful lot of handling of all those slices.


I’ve got thoughts on that, I’m thinking maybe tying it up with butchers twine while still frozen real good and trying to keep it in more of a slab shape. May not work but I can tell you, uncured bacon is an abomination!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 18, 2018)

Smkryng said:


> I’ve got thoughts on that, I’m thinking maybe tying it up with butchers twine while still frozen real good and trying to keep it in more of a slab shape. May not work but I can tell you, uncured bacon is an abomination!



Confusing why somebody would slice up bacon before curing it. Do you suppose the thought was to use it like addition to beans?
My Dad use to put a small chunk of "Sow Belly" (he called it) in a pot of beans. Heavenly! :rolleyes:

When I went shopping for Pork Bellies at Sam's Club, somebody had cut up the Pork Belly into about 1" thick strips. Pretty much ruined it for bacon. Even the Butcher could not understand why somebody did that.
I waited for him to get an order of Pork belly in before buying my raw bacon maken slabs.

I hope you can cure it. How would you smoke it afterwords? PITA! Q mats?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 18, 2018)

Thats actually a good idea


Smkryng said:


> I’ve got thoughts on that, I’m thinking maybe tying it up with butchers twine while still frozen real good and trying to keep it in more of a slab shape. May not work but I can tell you, uncured bacon is an abomination!


Uncured belly is not bad...but is no bacon.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Confusing why somebody would slice up bacon before curing it. Do you suppose the thought was to use it like addition to beans?
> My Dad use to put a small chunk of "Sow Belly" (he called it) in a pot of beans. Heavenly! :rolleyes:
> 
> When I went shopping for Pork Bellies at Sam's Club, somebody had cut up the Pork Belly into about 1" thick strips. Pretty much ruined it for bacon. Even the Butcher could not understand why somebody did that.
> ...


It's more common than you think. Used to buy pigs processed. This one time i told the guy: i don't want bacon (as i was planning to make my own), just uncured belly. Of course i got sliced fresh belly. I used it for cooking like you said.


----------



## Smkryng (Nov 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Confusing why somebody would slice up bacon before curing it. Do you suppose the thought was to use it like addition to beans?
> My Dad use to put a small chunk of "Sow Belly" (he called it) in a pot of beans. Heavenly! :rolleyes:
> 
> When I went shopping for Pork Bellies at Sam's Club, somebody had cut up the Pork Belly into about 1" thick strips. Pretty much ruined it for bacon. Even the Butcher could not understand why somebody did that.
> ...


I can’t imagine the thought process of not curing bacon, kinda the whole point of bacon! This butcher has a checklist that you fill out for what cuts, sausage, ground meat, cured or uncured hams and bacon. I’m thinking the cured box didn’t get checked on the list. I’m hoping I can keep it all trussed with twine through the curing and smoking processes. May not be doable but I can always sacrifice one pack I guess.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 18, 2018)

Long as it's free, I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. ;)

Maybe they were more dismayed than you. String bundles sounds like a good thing to try.
And Pop's is basically a sugar cure, so I think I'd go the same direction as you have planned.
What the heck, give it a try. Maybe we can all learn a new trick?:rolleyes:


----------



## Smkryng (Nov 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Long as it's free, I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. ;)
> 
> Maybe they were more dismayed than you. String bundles sounds like a good thing to try.
> And Pop's is basically a sugar cure, so I think I'd go the same direction as you have planned.
> What the heck, give it a try. Maybe we can all learn a new trick?:rolleyes:


Very true, it was appreciated either way. I’ve just got a lot more uses for cured bacon than I do uncured and seem to have a pretty fair amount of it, way more than I could use up for beans and such. I’ll give it a whirl and let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## Smkryng (Nov 18, 2018)

My next question I guess is since it’s sliced already should I adjust the cure time? I’m thinking even tied together that the cure is gonna get to the center pretty easily.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 18, 2018)

Smkryng said:


> My next question I guess is since it’s sliced already should I adjust the cure time? I’m thinking even tied together that the cure is gonna get to the center pretty easily.



Donno the answer. But, my thoughts are is wet brining with a sugar cure, what the heck, give it full time.
If it comes out like candy, cut back the next test batch.
If you use Cure #1 in your brineing, it will be neutralized when cooked anyhow. If you don't use Cure #1, you'll have Old Fashioned Salt&Sugar cured bacon.
(Though I personally lean toward Cure #1. And so far, I'm still alive. Maybe I'm cured and preserved?)

I'd have a ball with a pile of free pork to play with. :)


----------



## Smkryng (Nov 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Donno the answer. But, my thoughts are is wet brining with a sugar cure, what the heck, give it full time.
> If it comes out like candy, cut back the next test batch.
> If you use Cure #1 in your brineing, it will be neutralized when cooked anyhow. If you don't use Cure #1, you'll have Old Fashioned Salt&Sugar cured bacon.
> 
> I'd have a ball with a pile of free pork to play with. :)


Thanks. Sounds like solid advice. Definitely gonna have cure #1 in it. If nothing else I’ll definitely entertain myself I guess!


----------



## Smkryng (Nov 18, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> I give serious consideration to getting it about half way frozen then grinding it and making sausage or kielbasa out of it.


That’s a real good idea also!


----------

